# The Ball Lightning Thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is another interesting phenomena that has been documented in reports and photographs.

However, these physicists claim that ball lightning is "all in your head."

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/19/ball_lightning_actually_magno_brain_images/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see things which aren't really there frequently, but I think that has something to do with previous eye surgeries rather than magnetic fields:googly:


----------

